# Minie Cut off Saws for metal



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Ok I think we are going to re visit this subject.

What is the smallest cut of saw for Metal?

Who is using them?

What brand and where did you get it?

How available are replacement blades.

I am thinking of cutting brass shapes K&S type stuff.

Got a book on buildings

Tells how to make windows out of wood But I am thinking brass

My Buildings will be of steel and I think brass will hold up well with the steel

JJ


----------



## bvdrr (Jan 3, 2008)

Well you can always go to Harbor Freight and pick up one of their little orange colored minie chop saws. Mine has cut a lot of brass tubing and other brass shapes for more than 4 years now and still going fine. Ask Treeman what he thinks of his?


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I have one I use also. Over on LSC Dave Marconi showed how he made a base for his. I plan to do that and ditch the miter/clamp thing.


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

JJ 

Proxxon Tools has one that is all about QUALITY and precision. These cut-off saws are powerful, have integral vise, material stop and it’s a miter saw too. All manner of blades are available. I use mine to cut anything; they can be had for $169.00 (worth every penny). Have the lil Harbor Freight guy to, good for little stuff like tubing and small wood bits, this one has limitations but it’s inexpensive. 

http://www.proxxontools.com/store/pc/viewCategories.asp?idCategory=29 

Michael


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

I have both the Proxxon and the Harbor Freight. The Proxxon is a lot bigger and a better tool to be sure, but I find I use the HB much more often. I use MicroMark's abrasive cutoff blades in it. They don't _quite_ fit the arbor, but close enough.


For larger stuff, I have a MicroMark portable band saw with its base.


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

I use my Proxxon exclusively; I cut wood, plastic, various metals like brass, aluminum, stainless all with the same carbide tipped blade. Yeap the Proxxon is bigger, takes up about a square foot on my bench. I found the HF saw was anemic for anything but smaller diameter tubing, plastic and wood and left a rough cut finish for the most part (required deburring). I have yet to try an abrasive saw blade on either saw as I havenâ€™t had the need to date (abrasive blades excel at cutting hardened tool steels and work well with ferrous metals). I really like the carbide tipped blades for cutting metal, learned the value long ago cutting Â½â€� aluminum plate. Previous to recognizing a radial arm saw, a trained operator and the appropriate blade would cut aluminum plate I used a band saw, what a difference!!! 

We use both 12-14â€� abrasive and carbide tipped cut-off saws at work all the time; each has its place in our tool arsenal. We get a lot of peculiar looks from others (that arenâ€™t in the know) when we use our abrasive saw for cutting castâ€"iron and ductile pipe (chain breakers are crude), but then when we chop say 2â€� HREW structural tubing with the cold saws and carbide tipped blades the sound is very distinct and requires a second look??? I also cut PVC/ABS pipe all the time with the cold saw, get more funny looks too. From a production stand point cold saws are faster, more precise and less mess in my experience. 

Note: you cannot interchange the blades on these saws, the saws are purpose built; blade RPM is critical. 

Michael


----------

